# J3301  Kenalog injection



## amylynn911 (Jan 13, 2017)

Has anyone seen where Medicare has no LCD or fee schedule??  Florida Medicare 99 does not have it on the fee schedule.  I can't find where they have "discontinued ' CPT  .  Any help would be great  Thank you


----------



## avon4117 (Jan 14, 2017)

you have to look under ASP drug pricing..here's the link

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...s/McrPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/2016ASPFiles.html


----------



## amylynn911 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you so much


----------

